# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Sali Mani: Zani i Shqipnisë asht zani i vërtetë

## projekti21_dk

Të dashur forumistë, unë nuk do të jap asnjë koment. Luteni së pari dëgjojeni këngën, të cilën e kam postuar unë në yuotube, dje dhe pastaj gjykoni se si është ndezur zemra e një kosovari dhe pastaj gjykoni pse kosovarët e duan shumë, shumë Shqipërinë.
Besoj së shpejti do të hap një temë direkte në lidhje me këtë, sepse shumë vëllëzër tanë nga Shqipëria nuk na kuptojnë dashurinë që kemi pasur për atë kohë dhe nuk e kuptojnë se rëndë na fyejnë duke na e fyer idealin.

Ja tufëza/linku: 



Respekt për ju,
Adem Gashi, Danimarkë

----------


## juanito02

Ajo epoke e komunizmit duhet lene ashtu sic eshte se shqiptaret me hir e me pahir kane punuar, kane jetuar, kane rritur femijet, kane kujtimet e veta, dashurine, sakrificen, deshtimet, vuajtjet, te gjitha bashke.
Deri sa shqiptaret nuk paten ne dore ta ndyshonin ate epoke, ajo duhet lene ashtu si eshte me te mirat e te keqiat e saj.

----------


## Testim

Ideali jonë pra ka qenë Bashkimi Kombëtar, e kjo ska lidhje asgjë me Enver Hoxhën shokun e Milladin Popoviqit.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Ideali jonë pra ka qenë Bashkimi Kombëtar, e kjo ska lidhje asgjë me Enver Hoxhën shokun e Milladin Popoviqit.


Po. Ideali ynë ka qenë dhe ende mbetet Bashkimi Kombëtar. ( Unë këtu po flas në numrin njejës për vete dhe i jap vetes të drejtën të flas edhe per shokët e mi që kam njohër dhe biseduar me ta ) Ndërsa Enver Hoxha ka qenë simbol i këtij Ideali. Për ne ( mua dhe shokët që kam biseduar ) Enver Hoxha ka qenë sinonim për Shqipërinë, Bashkimin Kombëtar dhe gjithëçka që kishte të bënte me shqiptarinë.
Prandaj siç kam folur në hapje të temës: mos na e vritni idealin!

P.S. Po më kujtohet një shkrim në Forum kur e kanë dënuar një mësuese në Angli, pse u ka thënë fëmijëve se Baba Dimri është i trilluar. U dënua sepse u kishte prishur ëndrrën fëmijëve.

----------


## projekti21_dk

Sapo e pa edhe një danez këtë këngë. Ai, natyrisht, këngën nuk e kuptonte, por i lanë mbresë fotografitë, sepse ka fotografi edhe të viteve të 30-ta.

----------


## Testim

> Për ne ( mua dhe shokët që kam biseduar ) Enver Hoxha ka qenë sinonim për Shqipërinë, Bashkimin Kombëtar dhe gjithëçka që kishte të bënte me shqiptarinë.


Ka qenë një hamendje e gabuar në një kohë kur ne nuk dinim asgjë për Shqipërinë, se nuk kishte mundësi komunikimi dhe informimi.

Njësoj sikur sot këta vëllezërit tanë në Diasporë por e përkrahin UNMIK-un dhe EULEX-in madje me gjithë mundësinë e informimit, ndërsa neve na kanë ardhur te hunda e po na e marrin edhe gjysmën e tokës për me ja dhanë serbëve. E njëjta gjë është.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Ka qenë një hamendje e gabuar në një kohë kur ne nuk dinim asgjë për Shqipërinë, se nuk kishte mundësi komunikimi dhe informimi.
> 
> Njësoj sikur sot këta vëllezërit tanë në Diasporë por e përkrahin UNMIK-un dhe EULEX-in madje me gjithë mundësinë e informimit, ndërsa neve na kanë ardhur te hunda e po na e marrin edhe gjysmën e tokës për me ja dhanë serbëve. E njëjta gjë është.


Nuk do ta quaja hamendje. Ishte gërshëtim i dy gjërave: dashuria personale e secilit për çlirim kombëtar dhe "propaganda" që vinte nga Radio Tirana.

P.S. Ma merr mendja kjo që ke thënë ër EULEX-in dhe UNMIK-un nuk krahasohen me këtë. Kjo është tjetër temë. Është e ditur kur dikush të jep dicka ta jep si të dojë ai!

----------


## Testim

> P.S. Ma merr mendja kjo që ke thënë ër EULEX-in dhe UNMIK-un nuk krahasohen me këtë. Kjo është tjetër temë. Është e ditur kur dikush të jep dicka ta jep si të dojë ai!


Jo, krahasimi ishte tjetërkund. Sikur që ata vuanin nën diktaturë e ne e ngrisnim në qiell po atë diktaturë, sot emigrantët sidomos ata nga bregdeti, po na e ngrisin në qiell një pushtet që vetë ne këtu nuk e duam.

----------


## Popull Thjesht

> Ka qenë një hamendje e gabuar në një kohë kur ne nuk dinim asgjë për Shqipërinë, se nuk kishte mundësi komunikimi dhe informimi.
> 
> Njësoj sikur sot këta vëllezërit tanë në Diasporë por e përkrahin UNMIK-un dhe EULEX-in madje me gjithë mundësinë e informimit, ndërsa neve na kanë ardhur te hunda e po na e marrin edhe gjysmën e tokës për me ja dhanë serbëve. E njëjta gjë është.


O testim !

Cfare thua mor burre ! Nga se kane vujt shqiptaret nen "diktature" ! Shqiptaret kane pase punuar 8 ore ne pune si gjithe Europa dhe vendet e tjera ! Kane pase arsimin falas ! Kane pase mjekun falas dhe tek dera e shtepise ! Fitun driten elektrike ! Shkonin neper aksione vullnetare (falas pa shperbilm) dhe ndertonin hekurudha , brezare per tu mbjelle , hapnin toka te reja , apo per te ndertu nga e para shtepite e vellezerve te tyre ne Diber, Shkoder, Sarande  etj kur prisheshin nga termeti . 
Shqiptareve ju mesonin si perdorej pushka , topi , kunderajrori , tanku dhe avioni , nendetesja dhe luftanija , si pergjohej dhe shikohej me lokator gjithe avionet ne eruope si lindoren dhe perendimoren !

Shqiptareve ju mesonin Historine dhe marredheniet e tyre me ata qe i coptonin , por paster pa shitblerje te interesave kombetare !

Shqiptareve ju mesua si te ndanin te mirat dhe fatkeqesite bashke si nje organizem i vetem , ku nuk kishte "malok" dhe "toske" por kishte vetem vellezer te nje gjaku ! Ku shqiptareve ju mesua se te vrasesh vellane per gjakmarrje eshte nje sherbim qe i ben te huajit !

KETO TE GJITHA TI QUAN VUAJTJE DHE SHTYPJE ?

Po ka pase edhe shqiptare qe kane vujt , por kane qene pakica ! Dhe kane vujt kryesisht ata shqiptare qe keto arritje nuk i shifnin me sy te mire (arsyet se pse le ti gjejne dhe shpegojne vete )

Por mos po me thua se tani nuk ka shqiptare qe vujn ? Sa perqind e popullsise shqiptare vun sot ?

SHQIPERIA E ATEHERSHME KA QENE SI DITA ME NATEN ME KETE TE SOTMEN PERSE I PERKET BASHKIM VLLAZERIMIT , HAPAVE TE ZHVILLIMIT DHE NDERGJEGJESIMIT KOMBETAR ! KISHTE SHTET O MIKU , A E DIN KUJT I THONE SHTET ?

Cfare jane keto perralla ? Per cilet femije po i tregon ?

----------


## projekti21_dk

Ta ndjekim edhe një herë këngën.
P.S. Kam një kërkesë prej jush. A ka dikush që ka këngën për kushtetutën nga Sali Mani. Më kujtohen disa vargje prej saj, sa për t'jua kujtuar edhe juve:
Anekand nëpër atdhe
projektkushtetuta e re
solli gëzim dhe krenari
krahëve tonë u dha fuqi.
Me shlilimin e atdheut
forcë e re iu shtu kti dheut
lindën ligje që ma parë
s'ishin pa n'trollin shqiptar.
punëtorit edhe fshatarit
i pinte gjak' ligji i pronarit
si shushonjat që nuk ngopër,
por ni dit' ua hapën gropën.
Tha ni plak nga Myzeqeja
rrofshin ligjet tona t'reja
kaq të verfën ¨neve ishim 
edhe jetën borxh e kishim.

dhe në fund thoshte Sali Mani

Kushtetuta n'botë ka shumë
mbush me nene e opium
i krijon vet borgjezia
njerëzit vdesin nga uria.
Dhe gagngsterë hipi hajduta 
krenohen me këto kushtetuta
asaj i thonë demokraci
jetë e lirë me zjarr në gji.
Kushtetuta asht fitore
nën udhëheqjen e Partisë
Në Republikën Popullore
ehejjj Socialiste të Shqipinës' o hej.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Të dashur forumistë, unë nuk do të jap asnjë koment. Luteni së pari dëgjojeni këngën, të cilën e kam postuar unë në yuotube, dje dhe pastaj gjykoni se si është ndezur zemra e një kosovari dhe pastaj gjykoni pse kosovarët e duan shumë, shumë Shqipërinë.
> 
> 
> Ja tufëza/linku: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXuc2PcTSs8 
> 
> Respekt për ju,
> Adem Gashi, Danimarkë


Me rastin e vdekjes së rapsodit të madh shqiptar Sali Mani shfrytëzoj rastin t'u shpreh ngushëllimet më të sinqerta të gjithë familjarëve të rapsodit si dhe gjithë adhuruesve të këngës së mirëfilltë shqiptare - interpretuar nga rapsodi i pazëvendësueshëm, Sali Mani.
Sali Mani ishte dhe do të mbetet për kohë të gjatë në kujtesë të të gjithë atyre që e deshën Shqipërinë - sidomos kosovarëve - moshatarë të mi, të cilët u rritëm me këngën e tij dhe kënga e të cilit na bënte ta duanim Shqipërinë dhe gjithë ç'ishte shqiptare.
Unë po them për veten time, kur dëgjova për vdekjen e tij, rrallë, shumë rrallë ka personalitete që më janë dhembsur më shumë.

Lexoje këngën për Hasan Prishtinën dhe binduni pse na ngjethej trupi nga këngët e tij.

*Këngë për Hasan Prishtinën*

Tanë Kosova lëshon ushtimën
Kush e prek Hasan Prishtinën
Si gjithmonë në pabesi
Dora e zezë e korbit të zi
Njajo dorë na vrau lirinë,
Erdhi natën vrau Hivzinë
Njajo dorë që gjurmon jetën
Mizorisht na  vrau Ylfeten
Djem e çika si llastar
Me Milotin nan’vjeçar
Gjithë këta plumba vijnë nga shpina
Hej, hej s’ vritet kurrë Hasan Prishtina.

Tanë Kosova lëshon ushtimën
Kush e prek Hasan Prishtinën
Njajo dorë që monton gjyqe
Herë si korb e herë si qyqe
Njajo dorë çubrilloviqe
Ditë e natë nëpër gardhiqe
Del shëtit e k’non si bolla
Helmon foshnjet nëpër shkolla,
Na kanë myt’ nanat me lotë
Na dhanë rrugat nëpër botë
Na e thejnë derën me mashina,
Hej, hej s’vritet kurrë Hasan Prishtina.

Pyesin malet Loke Madhen
Kush e vrau Jusuf Gërvallën,
Njajo dorë që monton gjyqe
Herë si korb e herë si qyqe
Njajo dorë që bani kuadrin
N’krye t’detyr’s vrau Enver Hadrin,
Njajo dorë ka vra e gri,
Përnjiherë der n’ dymdhetmi’,
Nis me dhunë për n’at Turqi,
Here niqin, here treqindmi’
Ah kjo dorë e zezë mizore
Gja nuk fal çka i vjen përdore
Frikë e ka kur ndjen ushtimën,
He, hej, mos ma prek Hasan Prishtinën.

Tungjatjeta i thotë këtij trimi
Gurakuqi e Naimi,
Na ka ardh’ prapë hasmi n’derë
Me na vra për të dytën her-e
Por ka trima prapë Kosova,
Ka demaça e rugova,
Ka rexhepa e zekerija,
Bac antona e flakt rinia,
Nëpër rrugë e nëpër shkolla,
Si dy sytë i ru’n Kosova
Gjithë herojt emër për emër
He, hej në çdo prag e në çdo zemër,
Bijtë e nanës kosovare,
Krenaria jonë kom’tare,
Ah, bre vëllazën kosovarë,
He, hej, Rroftë Bashkimi ynë Kombëtarë, o hej.

----------


## nestorp

E di qe rapsodi e kengetari Sali Mani ka qene i smure e dergjej ne shtrat prej nje semundje te pasherueshme,por nuk kisha marre vesh per vdekjen e tij.Pra disa kohesh ketij kengetari me ze bylbili i ka humbe nje djale ne rrethana misterioze ne Shkoder.Me vjen shume keq per kete star te kengve me ciftel!Zanin e tij si ujrat e kristalta te  krojeve   te Malsise se Madhe,bir i te ciles ishte Saliu e kane degjuar me shume deshire i madh e i vogel ne Shqiperi,nga jugu ne veri,bile edhe ne Kosove.Miqte e mij trojet shqiptare duhet te ndalen nje dekike e te kujtojne kete malesor fisnik,i cili me zerin e tij na i conte zemrat peshe me kenget patriotike qe kendonte.Ti Z gashi nuk e di ,por baca Sali Mani ka qene edhe ne Kosove dhe ka kenduar nje kenge shume te bukur per Kosoven.Midis te tjerash ai thote -*mirsetgjej Kosava trime...etj*.Kur e kam degjuar per here te pare ate kenge jam emocionuar e perlotur.Ajo kenge ua ngrite peshe zemrat shqiptarve te vertete dhe ua shtonte dashurine per ate pjese Shqiperie qe ishte nen pushtimin e shkaut.mesoje nga mua mos zoti gashi se Ennverit dhe komunisteve nuk u rruhej per Kosoven.Ata edhe ne vitin 1991 kur S Berisha permendete fjalen Kosove thoshin dhe thone:''C'na duhet Kosova!Ata jetojne mire,kane makina personale e traktore ndersa ne asgje''.Ishin pjesa jo komuniste e shqiptarve ata qe ju qante zemra per Kosoven miku im.Eshte *turp ose fatkeqsia jote,*qe ti me paditurine ose me informacionin e paket qe ke per diktatorin mundohesh ta mbrosh ate kriminel.Nga ai qenbirqeni pervecse te kqia i kane ardhur Kosoves.Kete fute ne mend mire.Te drejtohem ne kete menyre se mesa kam lexuar postimet e tua,je njeri me dy pare mend ne koke.Po te dije moshen tende do te jap gjykime me te sakta per ty e me shume fakte.
Po te beje nja dy pyetje:
!-Cfare mendimi ke per Fadil Hoxhen?
2-Po per Azem Vllasin?
Kur te me japesh pergjigjen per ta une do te jap opinionin timdhe te nje pjese te madhe te shqiptarve jo kumuniste per ta.
Cdo shqiptar qe e njeh diktatorin dhe lexon keto turpe qe shkruan ti ketu do te thote:''Mos eshte gje i lajthitur ky njeri!''
Nejse i shkrova keto pak radhe,vetem se besoj qe je person qe me mirkupton,ndryshe po te ishe si nje tjeter ketu me larte nuk do ta merrja mundimin te te sqaroja,sepse e humb kohen kot!
I percjell familjes se Z S mani ngushellimet e mia te sinqerta per humbjen e madhe.Njekohesisht i percjell ngushellimet edhe nipit te tij Cel Shabanit,djalit te motres se tij prej Lohe,shokut tim te ushtrise per vdekjen e dajes se tij.Nuk e besoj qe ai ti lexoj keto radhe,sepse nuk ja thote per keto gjera,por kush e njeh le t'ja percjell ngushellimet e mia te sinqerta!VM Vlore!
S Mani do te ngelet si monumet ne zemrat e cdo shqiptari!Per artistin S Mani nuk ka vdekje!

----------


## projekti21_dk

I dashur nestrop, sa për dijeni të bëj të ditur se Sali Manin e kam parë për herë të parë më¨1979 në një koncert në Mitrovicë. Natyrisht se për Shqipërinë kam pasur dhe akoma kam një dashuri që kalon deri në marrëzi, po ja që baca Sali është njëri nga ata që ma ka ngjallur këtë dashuri. Në Mitrovicë aso kohe kishin ardhur edhe këngëtarëtë tjerë nga "Migjeni " i Shkodrës: Violeta Zefi, Bashkim Alibali, Bik Ndoja, Jonuz Drelaj e ca të tjerë që tash nuk po më kujtohen, por domosdoshmëria për të shkuar në këtë kocert ka qenë pikërisht Sali Mani.
I dashur nestrop, për respektin që kam për Sali Manin dhe familjen e tij si dhe të shumë adhuruesve të këngës së tij, unë me ty po e përfundoj me kaq.
Sa kuptova ti je nip i tij. Te ne thotë fjala: "Nipi për dajë qet pushkë", por mos harro se ti je duke zbrazur pushkën gabimisht. Derisa ti, dhe jam shumë i bindur, ndoshta, as i ke dëgjuar këngët e tij, se për që nuk e di asnjë përmendësh për këtë jam i bindur, unë të gjitha këngët patriotike të Sali MAnit - sa di unë autor i tyre ka qenë vetë ky- i kam ditur përmendësh.
Këngët e Sali Manit për mua dhe shumë shokë të mi kanë qenë himn!

Respekt për ty si nip i Sali Manit.

----------


## Besoja

I dashur Adem!
Asnjë nuk të qorton pse do Shqipërinë.Bile unë dua të të mburr.Por mendoj se ti e sfumon shumë këtë dashuri për të kur mburr "bëmat" e Enverit.Këtu fillon pastaj ai mendimi jo i mirë për ty nga të tjerët.Gjithsesi,ti ke mendimin tënd.

----------


## projekti21_dk

Nëe shnjë respekti për të madhin Sali Mani, për familjarët e tij si dhe për gjithë adhuruesit e k¨åengës së mirëfilltë folkloriek shqiptare, po sjell edhe disa këngë nga reportuari i gjerë i këtij këngëtari:

Erdha nga Shqipëria këtu në Prishtinë



Gëzimi i ujit asht gëzimi i jetës



Këngë për Edi Sali Manin



Ta bajmë kurban Serbinë



Po na ndahet Mitrovica



O moj Shqipni e mjera Shqipni

----------


## SKENDER_BEU

> Të dashur forumistë, unë nuk do të jap asnjë koment. Luteni së pari dëgjojeni këngën, të cilën e kam postuar unë në yuotube, dje dhe pastaj gjykoni se si është ndezur zemra e një kosovari dhe pastaj gjykoni pse kosovarët e duan shumë, shumë Shqipërinë.
> Besoj së shpejti do të hap një temë direkte në lidhje me këtë, sepse shumë vëllëzër tanë nga Shqipëria nuk na kuptojnë dashurinë që kemi pasur për ”atë” kohë dhe nuk e kuptojnë se rëndë na fyejnë duke na e fyer ”idealin”.
> 
> Ja tufëza/linku: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXuc2PcTSs8 
> 
> Respekt për ju,
> Adem Gashi, Danimarkë


Rapsodi Sali Mani nje njeri i ndershem i thjeshte ,me nje ze te rradhe ,vertete nje bilbil ,por per fat keq vete sistemi e beri ate ti kendoj kriminelave te popullit shqiptar ,nje diktatures qe me aq dhune i vrau dhe mposhti popullin shqiptar per nje gjysem shekulli ,dhe eshte absurte te krahasojme nje njeri me nje kulsheder grabidqare ,kenget e tij me aq fjale degjenerimit duke genjyer popullin shqiptar se regjimi i degjeneruar komunist ishte per kombin tone ,jo vetem qe nuk eshte e arsyeshme ,por nuk ka lidhje me jeten personali qe Sali Mani jetoj dhe punoje ,une personalisht e kam njoftur Sali Manin ,dhe ai ishte nje njeri i ndershem dhe familjar ,por ju lutem mos e ngatroni me tekstet e kengeve te atyre kohrave

----------


## projekti21_dk

Kënga e parë me çifteli e Sali Manit, siç do të thoshte vetë rapsodi popullor, tekstin e saj e kishte shkruar vetë në  25 vjetorin e çlirimit dhe mban titullin “O Parti, o shpresa jonë” ose “Projektkushtetuta e re”
Me këtë rast po parafrazoj poetin Agim Doçin, I cili një herë  pati deklaruar :”Sali Mani bën tekste këngësh shumë më të fuqishme se unë”.

Ja, unë, gjithmonë në shenjë respkti për rapsodin e madh popullor  Sali Manin, familjen e tij si dhe gjithë adhuruesit e këngës së mirëfilltë folklorike shqiptare  po ju sjell në vazhdim tekstin e kësaj kënge bashkë me tufëzën ku mund ta dëgjoni këtë këngë:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rc7YzxtPQpw 


O PARTI, O SHPRESA JONË
I.
Hej anekand nëpër Atdhe
Projektkushtetuta e re
Solli gëzim e krenari
Krahëve tone u dha fuqi

Me shlirimin e Atdheut
Faqe e re iu hap këti’ dheut
Linden ligje që ma parë
S’ishin pa n’ trollin shqiptar

Punëtorit edhe fshatarit
U pinte gjak ligji i pronarit
Si shushonjat që nuk ngopen
Por ni ditë ua hapër gropën

Tha ni plak nga Myzeqeja
Rrofshin ligjet tona t’reja
Kaq të varfër neve ishim
Edhe jetën borxh e kishim.

II:
Hej ligje t’reja për këtë jetë
I krijoi populli vetë
Projektin kur e lexon
Sheh Atdheun kah lulëzon

Si gjelbërojnë fusha e male
Gjithë Shqipnia n’kangë e valle
Lart oxhaqet kapin retë
Fushave gruri si det

Krah për krah punëtorë fshatarë
Në fabrikë edhe në arë
Janë nxanës janë punëtorë
Dhe ushtarë me pushkë në dorë

Mbrojtja e atdheut lart qën’ron
Kushtetuta e ligjëron
Ndaj shkëlqen si dielli në maj
Gjithë kjo tokë me bijtë e saj.

III.
Hej kushtetuta n’ botë ka shumë
Mbush me nene e opium,
I krijon vetë borgjezia,
Njerëzit vdesin nga uria

E gangster hipi hajduta
Krenohen nga këto kushtetuta
Asaj i thonë demokraci
Jetë e lirë me qefin n’gji

Kushtetuta asht fitore
Nën udhëheqjen e Partisë
N’ Republikën Popullore
Socialiste të Shqipnisë.

Kushtetuta asht fitore
Nën udhëheqjen e Partisë
N’ Republikën Populloree e e e e e 
H e e e e ej Socialiste të Shqipnisë o heej.

----------


## Brari

e degjova me shum kujdes kengen e Sali Manit kushtuar te birit..
Shum prekse shum keng e bukur ..vargje shum tronditese.. 
tash po e degjoj kte tragjedi qe i ka ndodhur ksaj familjeje.
Kush na sqaron  si eshte kjo histori?

----------


## nestorp

Adem kesi kengesh.pavaresisht se jane kenduar nga nje rapsod me ze bilbili,ju ka ikur vakti.Evokimi i tyre vetem na ul koken para vetes e na bene te turperohemi.A i keni kenduar ndonje kenge me cifteli Titos ju kosovaret?Nqse po na i sill ketu ta degjojme.Mendoj se edhe vet rapsodi i famshem,eshte bere pishman qe i ka kenduar PPSH dhe diktatorit e Kushtetutes se diktatures!
Ai kendon edhe kenge te pa ideologjizuara,prandaj do t'ju lutesha te mos publikonit te tilla pacavure ku i kendohet te keqes se shqiptarve,ose me mire kujes se tyre!

----------


## nestorp

> I dashur nestrop, sa për dijeni të bëj të ditur se Sali Manin e kam parë për herë të parë më¨1979 në një koncert në Mitrovicë. Natyrisht se për Shqipërinë kam pasur dhe akoma kam një dashuri që kalon deri në marrëzi, po ja që baca Sali është njëri nga ata që ma ka ngjallur këtë dashuri. Në Mitrovicë aso kohe kishin ardhur edhe këngëtarëtë tjerë nga "Migjeni " i Shkodrës: Violeta Zefi, Bashkim Alibali, Bik Ndoja, Jonuz Drelaj e ca të tjerë që tash nuk po më kujtohen, por domosdoshmëria për të shkuar në këtë kocert ka qenë pikërisht Sali Mani.
> I dashur nestrop, për respektin që kam për Sali Manin dhe familjen e tij si dhe të shumë adhuruesve të këngës së tij, unë me ty po e përfundoj me kaq.
> Sa kuptova ti je nip i tij. Te ne thotë fjala: "Nipi për dajë qet pushkë", por mos harro se ti je duke zbrazur pushkën gabimisht. Derisa ti, dhe jam shumë i bindur, ndoshta, as i ke dëgjuar këngët e tij, se për që nuk e di asnjë përmendësh për këtë jam i bindur, unë të gjitha këngët patriotike të Sali MAnit - sa di unë autor i tyre ka qenë vetë ky- i kam ditur përmendësh.
> Këngët e Sali Manit për mua dhe shumë shokë të mi kanë qenë himn!
> 
> Respekt për ty si nip i Sali Manit.




I nderuar Adem
Une nuk jam nip i bylbylit te Shqiperise se Veriut,por edhe po te isha do ta kisha per nder.Une jam nga Vlora miku im,por i dashuroj kenget e te madhit e te paharruarit S Mani.Une dhe miliona shqiptare e kemi dashur dhe e duam shume ate pjese qe na i shkeputen nga trupi i tokes ame.Perjashto vetem enverin,klyshet e tij komunist dhe pin jollet e tyre.Ata ne '91 e gjer me sot thone c'na duhet Kosova.Por ti duhet te dish nje gje,ata jane askushi,sepse jane te paperfillshem.Shumica jone e do Kosoven.Te garantoje se une di shume per vendlindjen tende Kosoven,pavaresisht se nuk kam qene asnje dite atje.Por premtoje se se shpejti do ta vizitoje jo vetem Prishtinen,por edhe Mitrovicen e Is Boletinit.Qyteti jot eshte simbol i fillimit te rezistences masive popullore ne gjithe Kosoven.Nuk mund te harrohet greva e minatorve te Stari Tergut ne sic ju thoni ju,zgafellat e nentokes.Miliona shqiptare te tokes ame kane qene me mendje,shpirt e zemer ne Mitrovice,Vetem nje sinjal prisnim te vinim dhe t'ju ndihmonim,por kush do ta bente .Diktatori jone bashkpunonte me titistet etj.
Saliu ka kenduar shume kenge qe i vinin per shtat diktatures dhe diktatorit,por ai ka kenduar edhe shume kenge patriotike,kushtuar Kosoves e gjithe njerezve te shquar te trojeve ilire.Ju ne mos gaboj keni nje radio qe flet shqip ne Danimark.Te pergezoj e te komplimentoje per patriotizmin tend!Por nqse radioja jote publikon kenge te tilla ku i kendohet diktatures i shumzon me zero te gjitha vlerat e tua atdhetare e patriotike.Kete ta them me seriozitetin me te madh.Te keshilloj si mik,si vella  dhe njekohesisht do te lutesha qe mos i eduko degjuesit e radios tende me dashuri per diktatorin shqiptar.Eshte marre me ba nje gje te till!Mos i humb piket i dashur Adem!Vlora dhe Ismail Qemali e kane sajdisur I Boletin e nepermjet tij Mitrovicen e gjithe Kosoven.Ai e meritonte respektin e gjithe shqiptarve i dashur,sepse ka qene burre i mire,trim e patriot i madh.Nje lagje e qytetit bir i te cilit jam,per nder te Ises mbane emrin e tij.Mesoje edhe kete nqse nuk e di.
Adem me thua se une nuk i kam degjuar kenget e tij.Gabohesh rende.Une i kam degjuar shume me perpara se ty,ndoshta kur ti nuk i kishe degjuar as emrin.Ndoshta ne Gjakove,Prizren apo Decan mund te shihej RTSH,por ne Mitrovice jo,prandaj kujdes te lutem mos me fyej.Une pothuajse jam i ri ne kete forum dhe kete e tregon nr i mesazheve te mia.Une kur kujtohem di se cfare shkruaj.Sigurisht per ate qe e meriton nuk eshte vone asnjehere!


PS :e lashte:  paske pare saliun me 1979,ndersa une shume me pare se ju!

----------

